# SEOUL | Acrotel Gangnam | 97m | 20 fl | 95m | 20 fl | U/C



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

_New towers in Gangnam. Construction just started.

*LOCATION*: Gangnam-gu
*HEIGHT*: Tower 1 > 95m | Tower 2 > 97m
*FLOORS*: Tower 1 > 20 | Tower 2 > 20
*USE*: Office, Shopping Center, Garden
*CONSTRUCTION START*: 2014
*CONSTRUCTION END*: 2016
*STATUS*: Under construction
*SOURCE*: Emporis, daum.kr, Inno's update on SkyscraperCity_


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

fast than light friend


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum Maps Road View picture from August :


Untitled by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Construction was already well underway by the time this photo was taken.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Now topped out:



Source : Daum Maps


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Now Completed*










http://estate.mk.co.kr/realtime/view.php?idx=4225&year=2016&no=625630


----------

